# Just jammin!!



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

ok..here are some clips of me playing guitar...
And i was quite sad that i had actually no feedback about it...i mean i'm weak of art I know...but MOST of the clip i'll post are actually old or more recent compo that i made up.That gotta count for something.....
Even if Simon,started drum this year and only got a beat and a half up his sleeve...He still can keep up the beat...after all he his a recycle BUNGO player,and also a friend and neibour.
I also tought that putting all of my clips under one post,would be easier for you to look at and easier for me to upload then multiple post like i started.

Sadly alot of pepole are all about talkin...ME i like to put myself up there.
and i think its kinda "weird" that i'll get a shitload of replies when sending pictures of my guitar...then when i actually playing it.Dont get me wrong i like talkin about guitar and gear...but to tell you the truth,the instrument is not as half important as the music they produce.
Please see this as poetry..or just to show you my tone capability.
I'll will post clip of my band "CLIMAX"...as soon as i get them...for now its just me and friends..i'll update regularly.
For me any feedback is good feedback...just as long as you dont start insulting my mother of sum kinda shit.
And finally I HOPE this will encourage newbies and less experimented guitar player to SEND THERE CLIPS...I'll be glad to watch your stuff...and if your shy about it..send me a PM..i'll keep it for my self..promess 

hahaha HOpe the music will speak for it self..(i always wanted to say that)
Here's the clips...all under 3 minute...so you watch them completly.Sorry i know i've been posting them lately.
thanks
Frank )
Some kind of boogie...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifKsLVTe80E
Some kind of low crunch...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeuP-SZtGSM
Some kind of crunch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olfmeSKf9UM
hop pipo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUosahYX8rw


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

hi!
You will hear the silvertone go "Clean" on this cheesy clip.
Being real "crunchy" of nature is all a question of rollin back on the guitar vol.
thanks 
Frank 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljTMT7WZqFw


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Groovy Frankie!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats on putting yourself out there, Frank. I especially enjoyed your "hop pipo", LOL. You've kinda got a "Neil Young on Acid doing Pete Townsend" thing going there. Keep it up (well, not the acid part).:smile:


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Well thanks for the inputs Starbuck and Big Daddy...I mean i love playing guitar,and for you to take time to watch this....really make's me HAPPY.
Thanks for lookin...and replying
Frank )


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Well..i was really up for no good that night..so here another clip.
Gear destruction content!!
Man those SAXON CABS are build tuff man...since i wasnt able to rip it appart,
Speaker and grillcloth are total lost tho.the amp is a "daisycutter"...kind sound like a hot rodded marshall...but not that night 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai8PE6jL6Yo
Thanks
Frank


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Luckily your drummer was wearing a helmet.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah...but it was really to protect is ears from the "icepicks",he forgoten is ear plugs...and my helmet was all he could find.He's very ear sensitive...and i'm almost deaf...So....LOLLL
Thanks for lookin Bagpipe
Frank )


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

well here's a small clip of me playing my new mosrite...
I'm at home in what's gonna be my new music room,since i kick out my roomate(coloc)...but its not set yet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oiR1OdimJg

Btw here you have a good shoot at what my hand handicap is...no middle finger, and alot of stifness and lack of sensibility,I actually have to re-learn how to play 
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Here another clip of me at home.With my mosrite mark-1 65RI and a fuzzRITE.
When i first got the pedal it wasn't workin,but i brought it to a friend to fix it.
Do you think it sound like it should?Again this is something i made on the spot.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9XEqLdKVlM
Thanks
Frank :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frank...do you want to sell the SAXON CAB "as is"?...

I'm looking for an inexpensive empty cab....looks like yours might now fit the description.

Was/is it a 1 x12?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Well the one "destroyed" is a 1x10"....but if you want it,i sure will give it to you for free.
Thanks 
Frank :smile:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Love you jam space!
Looks like your having fun, sounds great too!


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Bevo said:


> Love you jam space!
> Looks like your having fun, sounds great too!


Thanks man! And is true i do enjoy the Barn.But i'm in process of making a nice music room at home...less space,but less dust.
Thanks
Frank :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Spankin Allison said:


> Well the one "destroyed" is a 1x10"....but if you want it,i sure will give it to you for free.
> Thanks
> Frank :smile:


Thanks Frank...I'll send you a PM

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Frank...You're the man!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

And the Cab is gone...
Here's the trackin# 0272-4500-0007-4436
You can track this tru www.canadapost.ca
Thanks
Frank :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kksjur Frank...that was quick !!

Again, Merci, Merci

Cheers

Dave


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

Spankin Allison said:


> Well..i was really up for no good that night..so here another clip.
> Gear destruction content!!
> Man those SAXON CABS are build tuff man...since i wasnt able to rip it appart,
> Speaker and grillcloth are total lost tho.the amp is a "daisycutter"...kind sound like a hot rodded marshall...but not that night
> ...


sigiifa:food-smiley-004: LOL Frank, that's hilarious!! Great advertising!

Greco, check your messages :smilie_flagge17:

Cheers
Tim


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Again, many thanks to Frank for getting the cab sent to me so quickly. I sent him a donation for the cab itself and covered the shipping. I also bought a speaker from him...which he shipped at lightning speed.

Tim at Saxon Cabs has made a very generous offer to help me with the re-grille..... Thanks Tim.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

The folks on this board just impress me more and more each day!!

~Andrew


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

*Fooling around...as usual!*

Well,here's me and my nice hat...I only have 3 playing fingers,but that day i stroke by pinky with a hammer, while building a fance...so its really a 2 finger shuffle...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJsKhf9_hJk
Thanks
Frank :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Frank...That sounded very cool.:bow:

The guitar sounds great...and looks fantastic. 
I especially liked what you were doing at 1:10 to around 1:14 on the video.

Nice hat also BTW

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Dave )


----------

